# Possible Uterine prolapse (warning graphic pics)



## Tmaxson (Jan 27, 2013)

This doe is 2 years old, this is her second pregnancy.  She is on day 105.  She is huge already which may be the cause of the opening.  Do you think it's a prolapse or normal second kidding loosness?

If it is prolapse what should I do?

I noticed this when she was laying down today







This is her standing






This is her standing and turning back to scratch


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 27, 2013)

That is just a vaginal prolapse. As long as it doesn't stay out, you are fine. The kids are taking up a lot of room and that has the most "give" when she is moving around or laying down.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 27, 2013)

Good news, thank you for replying so quickly


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Jan 27, 2013)

My PB pygmy is a 2f & both pregnancies her back end has started to do that after a while. Plus she puffs out enough thats it looks like she is pushing out a kid when she is no where near close. Your doe looks fine . BTW my girl gapes like that every time she bleats, breathes, or anything else poor girl.


----------

